# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  10 điểm đến lý tưởng cho "tuần trăng mật " - Du lịch Trăng Mật

## hangnt

*Tình yêu trọn vẹn, cảm xúc thăng hoa đó là những cảm giác bạn sẽ được tận hưởng trong những ngày tuyệt đẹp của kỳ trăng mật. Vậy bạn muốn chọn điểm đến nào để gửi gắm tình yêu của hai vợ chồng… hãy để Didau cũng bạn cân nhắc trước khi đưa ra quyết định quan trọng này nhé:* 

*Hà Nội*

Bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên, không hiểu tại sao lại nên đi trăng mật ở Hà Nội. Không biển biếc, không núi rừng, cũng chẳng có những làn nước ấm nóng trong lành từ suối khoáng nóng… nhưng không gian Hà nội có những đặc sản riêng. Thu Hà Nội với hương hoa Sữa thơm lừng, tháng 3 Hà Nội chuyển sắc trắng hoa Sưa trong khí trời se lạnh. Đôi bạn hãy thử trải nghiệm tuần trăng mật ở Hà Nội để biết tại sao Thu Hà Nội lại nổi tiếng đến vậy.


Hà Nội có nhiều khách sạn nhưng hơn hết đôi bạn hãy đặt những resort cách trung tâm thành phố trừng 15km, vừa có không gian yên tĩnh phòng nghỉ cũng rất đẹp. 

*Sapa*

Sapa đẹp bốn mùa, quanh năm nằm trong mây lúc ẩn, lúc hiện vừa kỳ vỹ, vừa thơ mộng. Đến Sapa, không chỉ thưởng thức không khí trong lành của một vùng đất thuộc phía Tây Bắc mà đôi bạn còn có thể tham quan các biệt thự cổ kính thời Pháp, chiêm ngưỡng thác Bạc cao hơn 100m, tìm hiểu cuộc sống của người H’Mông ở bản Cát Cát, tham gia chợ tình vào thứ 7 hay leo lên Cổng Trời, Sân Mây ghi lại các bức ảnh thị trấn Sapa chìm trong sương.


Để đến Sapa, bạn có thể tự đặt vé tầu và khách sạn để đi hưởng tuần trăng mật. Giá phòng khách sạn ở Sapa không cao, tuy nhiên để tuần trăng mật trọn ven, đôi bạn nên chọn cho mình những khách sạn 3 đến 4 sao thì sẽ rất tuyệt.

*Vịnh Hạ Long*

Thế mạnh của Vịnh Hạ Long không phải là tắm biển, nhưng cảm giác lênh đênh trên Vịnh,  trên những con tầu du lịch cao cấp có thể sẽ làm những ngày trăng mật của hai bạn đầy thú vị và có thể không giống ai. Ngắm cảnh bình minh trên vịnh hay cùng bạn đời dùng bữa trên thuyền, ngắm mặt nước bao la và những hòn đảo nhấp nhô, thoắt ẩn thoắt hiện.


Vịnh Hạ Long là thành phố du lịch lớn nên tìm 1 khách sạn ưng ý ở Hạ Long cũng không khó. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên cân nhắc đặt khách sạn ở đâu: tại Bãi Cháy, tại Tuần Châu hay tại trung tâm thành phố Hạ Long. 

*Hội An*

Hội An êm ả và tuyệt đẹp với những ngôi nhà cổ, phố vắng yên tĩnh, những món ăn mang hồn đất Quảng chắc chắn sẽ là một không gian đẹp cho tình yêu đôi bạn thăng hoa. Ngoài ra, hai bạn cũng có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh của biển Cửa Đại. Đi Hội An thì tốt nhất hai bạn nên chọn ngày rằm, sẽ có tắt điện đốt đèn lồng, có thể ngắm phố cổ Hội An lung linh huyền ảo.


*Đà Nẵng*

Thông thường đi Hội An, người du lịch sẽ đi 1 dải, Huế - Hội An – Đà Nẵng, tuy nhiên, nếu hai bạn không muốn kéo dài thời gian di chuyển trên đường thì có thể rút gọn đi Hội An và Đà Nẵng. Hai bạn sẽ ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp của một thành phố xanh với nhiều địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn như Sông Hàn thơ mộng, Bà Nà Hill, bảo tàng Chăm Pa,...


Để tìm phòng khách sạn Đà Nẵng giá rẻ phải cần phải đặt phòng trước chuyến đi của bạn 1 tháng, hiện tượng các khách sạn thường xuyên cháy phòng vào các dịp lễ hoặc thời gian nghỉ hè khi du khách kéo về Đà Nẵng tăng.

*Nha Trang*

Nha Trang biển xanh, cát trắng nắng vàng... không thơ mộng trữ tình như Đà Lạt, Nha Trang đem đến cho những đôi tình nhân một không gian khoáng đạt, một khoảnh khác yên bình bên người mình yêu thương. Đến Nha Trang, bạn có thể cùng người ấy tự do dạo chơi trên những bãi cát trắng, trầm mình trong suối khoáng nóng, ngụp lặn trong hồ tắm bùn hay mat-xa dưới vòi nước ngàn tia. Ngoài ra, hai bạn sẽ trải qua hành trình thú vị trên cáp treo ra Vinpearl Land hay cả ngày đùa nghịch với hàng trăm trò chơi trên đảo. Sau khi thỏa thích với việc vui chơi, bạn và người ấy có thể tay trong tay khám phá hệ thế giới nước lý thú tại Thủy cung Trí Nguyễn, hít thở không khí mát lạnh tại các thác Tà Gụ, thác Yang Bay hay tìm hiểu bí ẩn của thác bà Ponaga…


Bạn có thể chọn những khách sạn từ cao cấp đến bình dân ngay trên đường Trần Phú - trục đường chính giáp biển của phố biển Nha Trang. Hay chọn cho mình những resort sang trọng 5 sao trên đảo ngọc Vinpearl Land.

*Đà Lạt*

Đà Lạt chưa bao giờ trở nên nhàm chán với những cặp tình nhân. Dù đã đến thành phố này du lịch nhiều lần trước đó nhưng trong những ngày trọng đại của cuộc đời, bạn sẽ vẫn thích thú để chọn Đà Lạt là điểm đến cho kì trăng mật. Được chiêm ngưỡng những thắng cảnh gắn liền với những mối tình son sắt chung thủy, nhấm nháp ly càfê buổi sáng bên Hồ Xuân Hương thơ mộng, tay trong tay đi trên những con phố yên tĩnh ở Đà Lạt khi màn đêm buông xuống trong cái khí trời se lạnh sẽ khiến tình yêu của đôi bạn thêm mặn nồng.



Từ đầu tháng 10, các khách sạn tại Đà Lạt đều tung ra những gói khuyến mại cho kỳ trăng mật
*Mũi Né*

Thiên đường Mũi Né là một lựa chọn đúng đắn cho bất kì cặp tình nhân nào. Được mệnh dạnh là thủ đô resort, dù bạn nhiều tiền hay ngân sách có hạn thì cũng hòan toàn có thể chọn được 1 resort thật ưng ý cho kỳ trăng mật.


*Phú Quốc*

Nếu muốn những ngày trăng mật của mình có một không gian riêng, chỉ có đôi bạn, tránh sự ồn ào, thì Phú Quốc là điểm đến bạn nên chọn lựa. Bạn có thể đến Phú Quốc bằng tầu thuyền hoặc máy bay. Ở Phú Quốc, nhiều khách sạn có xe ô tô đưa đón miễn phí từ sân bay về và ngược lại, rất tiện. Tuy nhiên, như bao điểm du lịch khác, bạn cũng nên dặt phòng trước ngày khởi hành để tránh tình trạng vất vưởng tìm khách sạn mà giá lại cao hơn.


*Côn Đảo*

Côn Đảo có nhiều phong cảnh và bãi tắm đẹp. Là 1 trong 21 khu du lịch quốc gia Việt Nam, hiện nay Côn Đảo được nhiều đôi bạn chọn làm thiên đường dành cho ngày trăng mật.




Theo yeudulich

*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch trăng mật click vào du lịch trăng mật*

----------


## hientran812

ôi mùa này đi đâu là hay nhất nhỉ? mình cũng chuẩn bị có honey moon đây  :Smile:

----------


## lunas2

toàn những địa điểm lý tưởng, đẹp tóa

----------


## andynguyen

Toàn những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của Việt Nam. Cứ đi Trăng Mật là phải đến những nơi nổi tiếng sao?

----------


## missan

đẹp quá, đi trang mật ở những địa điểm như này thì còn gì bằng.

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất rồi, mình đang muốn đi Đà Lạt mà chưa có điều kiện.

----------


## vietviet

Làm tour trăng mật nha trang đà lạt là tuyệt vời

----------


## ngox_nhox

haha đám cưới lâu rồi mà giờ này nghe nói du lịch tuần trăng mật sau thích wa

----------


## nguoiduathu

Nghe này hay nha về kêu ox dđi hưởng tuần trăng mặt mới dc

----------


## monier1808

Bài viết hay, cám ơn chủ thớt !

--------------------------------------------------------

 Trung tâm dạy hoc lai xe ha noi*chuyên day lai xe o to b2*mở các lớp học lái xe ô tô tại truong day lai xe o to*cấp bằng lái xe B2 nếu bạn có nhu cầu hoc bang lai xe b2*giảng viên day lai xe ô tô của chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng đáp ứng nhu cầu học lái xe ô tô của bạn.

----------


## truonganpro6789

Lịch làm show thắng 9 - 10 vẫn còn trống nhiều. Mọi người vào đăng ký làm show cho công ty mình nào....

----------


## huong_hoanggia

Đà Lạt nổi tiếng với Du lịch Trăng Mật,.. Tour du lịch này thật ngọt ngào.

----------


## huong_hoanggia

_Đà Lạt là viên ngọc quý của Việt Nam. Đà Lạt là hoa hậu, càng trưởng thành càng xinh đẹp, càng hòa nhã lịch sự, rộng lượng bao dung. Đồng thời Đà Lạt luôn giữ lối sống trung hiếu, kiên trinh, giàu ý chí và nghị lực như mẹ Âu Cơ hiện ra với chúng ta dưới vóc dáng Núi Bà hiên ngang kiêu hãnh dưới bầu trời đẹp lộng lẫy nơi miền đất Cao nguyên Việt Nam._

----------


## huong_hoanggia

_Du khách đến Đà Lạt vừa thăm viếng, vừa thưởng thức những sản phẩm Đà Lạt bao gồm nhiều loại trái cây: hồng, mận, đào, bơ; nhiều món ăn dân tộc độc đáo và các hàng lưu niệm của riêng vùng Đà Lạt.Vẻ đẹp của Đà Lạt còn được ngợi ca nhiều và hấp dẫn du khách bởi hàng trăm, ngàn loại hoa, loại phong lan độc đáo, hoặc được sản sinh riêng trên mảnh đất này, hoặc lấy giống từ nhiều nơi như: Pháp, Anh, Hà Lan, Nhật Bản, Đài Loan, Hồng Kông, Ấn Độ, Italy,…như hoa hồng, hoa bất tử, hoa đỗ quyên, hoa xác pháo, hoa tư tưởng, hoa trà mi, mi mô da, mai anh đào, thủy tiên trắng…_
_Liên Hệ ngày Du lịch Quốc Tế Hoàng Gia siêu khuyến mãi tour Du lịch Đà Lạt.

_

----------


## huong_hoanggia

_Thành phố Đà Lạt hơn 100 năm tuổi (phát hiện 1893), đang trở thành một trong những địa danh du lịch hấp dẫn nhất đối với du khách trong và ngoài nước, một thành phố nghỉ mát lâu đời ở nước ta. Đà Lạt nổi tiếng về hồ, về thác nước và rừng thông. Những hồ đẹp ở Đà Lạt là hồ Xuân Hương, hồ Than Thở, hồ Đa Thiện, hồ Vạn Kiếp, hồ Mê Linh. Những hồ này nằm ngay trong thành phố, tên thơ mộng như cảnh hồ thơ mộng, mỗi hồ gắn với một truyền thuyết xa xưa._

----------


## bautroimoi

Du lịch trăng mật Tây Bắc mùa này thú vị vô cùng. Được nắm tay người yêu vợ mình dạo trên những con đường cong cong xinh xinh cùng với cái xe lạnh của núi đồi tây bắc cùng ngồi thưởng thúc những đô nướng ngon tuyệt của đồng bào nơi đây. Quả thật không  gì thú vị bằng 
hãy làm một chuyến bạn nha. Liên hệ ngay *0905.15.33.90* để được tư vấn miễn phí và booking tour giá rẻ nhất

----------


## mytuyet

Quyện hòa với thác hồ là đồi núi và thung lũng. Có thể nói địa hình thành phố Đà Lạt là hệ thống đồi và thung lũng nối tiếp nhau. Không kể những đồi và thung lũng đã tạo thành phố xá, những đồi và thung lũng còn lại, nhiều nơi vẫn còn vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của tạo hóa như khu vực Cam Ly, Đa Thiện… Đặc biệt là Đa Thiện với Thung lũng Tình Yêu huyền diệu, mơ màng như tuổi trăng lên…
*Nguồn: dulichhoanggia.com.vn*

----------

